

How big was the "holiday bump" for mobile app devs? - dalton
http://blog.app.net/2012/01/05/how-big-was-the-holiday-bump-for-mobile-app-developers/

======
tadfisher
It was terrible for me, but that's because my app is educational, and
winter/summer breaks show obvious troughs in my sales charts.

